# Klonopin + Provigil = ?



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

There are those who can not take benzos such as klonopin without experiencing severe sedating effects. For example, just look at the thread "klonopin as needed = lights out for me". I'm also one of these people. I was just wondering if the med Provigil could actually counter-effect a benzo's sedating properties without negating its anti-anxiety affects.. Perhaps this could be an alternative for those who cannot take benzos without going "lights out".

Any thoughts?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

being a stimulant, modafinil has a high likelihood of amplifying anxiety and i may be completely wrong in saying this, but wouldn't taking a stimulant drastically lessen the anxyolitic effects of a benzo to a certain degree? i dunno, but personally, i don't think it would work because the provigil will almost definitely exaggerate the anxiety, meaning you would need to take more klonopin than normal since you will be feeling more anxious. so i think it would be a pointless counterbalance because once you take more klonopin, you will probably find yourself being "lights out". i dont think it's possible to attain that state of perfect balance of no anxiety and being wide awake by combining stimulants with depressants (referring to anyone who posted under "klonopin =lights out for me"). the GABA receptors just react differently and the klonopin obviously hits them harder for certain people. 

maybe a lower dose of klonopin might work, or simply a different benzo which isn't as potent as Klonopin. but who knows?..maybe provigil and klonopin might work for you, so an experiment might even be worthwhile.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

This is just my situation, so don't expect help from it:

The lithium I take has made my Xanax more potent somehow (particularly in the area of sedation), so 1mg of Xanax can knock me out if I'm not careful. However, when I take a dose of my 20mg Ritalin (which I'm assuming is more potent than Provigil), I usually take a 1mg dose of Xanax soon after. The Ritalin wakes my brain up and aids in my focus and attention while the Xanax keeps me tranked enough so I don't go into anxiety overdrive. That's my usual little cat-and-mouse routine, anyway. Chase a Ritalin with a Xanax for a decent balance. Works for me.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Take the klonopin at night, it has a 24 hour half life. Trying to counter the drug with stimulants is just going to acheive either 1. wasting money on stimulants you'll never feel the effect of or 2. wasting money on sedatives you'll never feel the effect of.


----------



## wasted_talent (Feb 22, 2007)

hey everyone!!
I believe I was the poster posting "klonopin as needed = lights out for me"
I've not been having too much more luck with it either I'm affraid, but it does make for a wonderful sleep, and if your well rested it helps I guess; but I would'nt go as far as saying it has 24h worth of anti anxiety effects, at least not for me.
actually, I did buy some provigil (modafil or modalert), although I've not tried it in combination with xanax or klonopin.
on it's own it doesn't really enhance anxiety, actually it's slightly pro-social I guess, whether it would counter the sedative effects of benzo's I can't really say. I stopped taking it coz provigil has a 16hour half life, and if I had more than one pill I'd have problems sleeping that night. I wouldn't go down the modalert route again tbh, it's nothing really to write home about for me anyway.
I do believe though that benzo's or ssri's are quite often perscribed with adderall, or ritalin as the poster above mentioned.
I have heard these two chem's have a good synergy, alas in the UK adderall can't be have for love nor money and ritalin costs a bomb from the overseas pharms it can be found on.
I'm now in the process of giving up the ssri's (prozac) and have ordered up some parnate (maoi) it's suppost to be good for social anxiety, depression and ADD; it has stimulant qualities.
it seems pretty extreme, but I just got nip this in the bud somehow. maybe klonopin and parnate might make a good pair, but err on the side of caution with maoi's definitely.
thanks everyone


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

According to studies it has a 24 hour half life.

Im prescribed 40+ mg of dexedrine (thats dextro-amphetamine) a day plus up to 3 mg of xanax. The xanax is a complete and total waste with the speed unless i take huge doses.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

some studies claim 18-50 hours, others claim 24 hours, others claim 35 hours. in my opinion, klonopin stops working for me after roughly 8 hours


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin + Provigil = ?*



LDG 124 said:


> some studies claim 18-50 hours, others claim 24 hours, others claim 35 hours. in my opinion, klonopin stops working for me after roughly 8 hours


 :agree 6-8 hours for me. This klonopin works for days thing is BS


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok the klonopin metabolite stays in the body for 24 some odd hours. Does that work better?


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Supposedly Provigil is a "wake-promoting" agent and it isn't suppose to cause any anxiety or stimulate you in any way. It's just suppose to keep you awake. It is not considered a stimulant like adderall or dexadrine, so I'm thinking it wouldn't counteract a benzo's anti-anxiety effect like they would. The only thing it would do is keep you from getting sedated from the benzo. This is my theory anyway, I have yet to try it out...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, this could work.


----------



## wasted_talent (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, I'll give it a shot at some point and let you know how it goes. i'm just a bit wary after I last took Provigil and had a terrible time sleeping even 14 hours after taking it, i think I took around 400mgs though (2 tablets worth)
best of luck with it though


----------



## oanadoledo (Dec 9, 2009)

Although Klonopin starts working within the first hour after ingestion, according to the manufacturer, it takes about 1 to 4 hours for peak concentration in the blood to be reached. And it takes about 30 to 40 hours for the system to break down 50% (half-life) of the active ingredient (clonazepam)


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I took 200mg of provigil once and fell asleep 2 hours later. Noticed absolutely no benefit from it. I had the opportunity to try it because I recommended it to my brother who took a job clearing snow this winter, which generally happens during the graveyard shift, and he had no problem procuring the drug, as it's supposedly non-addictive (and in return for my help I was allowed to experiment a bit with it... not a controlled drug here anyways). 

In my opinion, it must be a really mild "stimulant" because I still couldn't resist napping, and felt no improvement in doing so. Dexedrine helps me feel much more awake and alert without making me feel anxious or even "high". Caffeine manages to make me feel more exhausted while at the same time making me feel uncomfortably hyper, but Dexedrine just seems to make me feel like I'm well-rested, even if I'm sleep-deprived.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Although Klonopin starts working within the first hour after ingestion, according to the manufacturer, it takes about 1 to 4 hours for peak concentration in the blood to be reached. And it takes about 30 to 40 hours for the system to break down 50% (half-life) of the active ingredient (clonazepam)


When I take my clonazepam in the morning it lasts me all day which is nice because I ain't pill poppin all day.

As for stimulants in the U.K. ,..... I'd say it would be easier finding the Holy Grail than to get hold of any.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Provigil has two problems:

1. It's quite mild.

2. It's quite expensive -- like $13 per pill. Anybody who wonders why health care costs so much, here's one fine example.

I've tried it (free samples) and it's OK. Certainly nothing stunning, unless you look at the price.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> 1. It's quite mild.


Indeed. I took 200mg and it felt like... nothing. Granted, I was on Nardil at the time, and it was making me sleepy, but 2 hours after ingesting the Provigil I fell right asleep anyways... not all too effective at promoting wakefulness if you ask me. Dexedrine does a much better job, in my opinion, of not just staying awake, but still feeling like your cognitive functioning is 100%, even when seriously sleep deprived.



UltraShy said:


> 2. It's quite expensive -- like $13 per pill. Anybody who wonders why health care costs so much, here's one fine example.


Ouch... holy crap. We have had a generic here in Canada for the past year or so, but I'm not sure what it cost before that. But the generic costs about $1.00/pill, while the name brand is about $1.40.


----------



## oanadoledo (Dec 9, 2009)

May be it works


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a long tme Klonopin user so I don't get the" lights out"experience. I have used it in conjunction with Provigil with very good results. You can also break the 200mg in half to suit your needs. As far as price goes,I signed up for their prescription assistance program and qualified as I am dirt poor.I will be recieving a years worth in 3 month increments delivered to my house at no charge.People should use the prescription assistance program more often. I basically get 3 expensive meds for free.As far as other are stimulants are concerned in my case:Vyvanse increasd my anxiety and made me jittery,Ritalin cracked me out and the come down put me in a bad mood.Haven't had experience with Adderal or Dexadrine but i expect it would do the same.Again thats just my bodies reaction.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow I made this thread 3 years ago...

Just to update, I no longer take klonopin and had to go through a pretty tough withdrawal from it. I wouldn't recommend it long term. 

Now my doctor thinks I have some form of adult adhd.


----------

